# World's largest LEGO LEGO X-Wing on display



## Veho (May 25, 2013)

No, the "LEGO LEGO" in the title is no redundancy in this case. It's a 1:42 scale model of the LEGO X-Wing set, made out of LEGO. Self-referential, yo. Meta. 

Perspective.

5.3 million bricks, 21 tons, 13 meters (43 feet) in length. It took 32 workers at the Lego Model Workshop in Kladno, Czech Republic 4 months to build. Currently on display in New York's Times Square, after which it will be shown in Los Angeles for a while, then and finally settle in Legoland California.

I think it's neat.

Now they need to make a 1:1 model of the "real" thing.



Gallery here.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 25, 2013)

dang now we need a 1:42 scale model of the deathstar


----------



## Lanlan (May 25, 2013)

How is it not collapsing under the weight? Or did they glue it?

Edit: Upon using my ability to read, I discovered that it has a metal frame.


----------



## Gahars (May 25, 2013)

Red brick leader, standing by.


----------

